# ER-32 vs ER-40 Collets, What Do You Prefer and Why?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

With a mill head adjustment of 8", what is preferred and why?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

There is really no difference in the 2. The ER-40 collets are thicker. But the ER-32s are the most commonly used.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The ER32 series has a capacity of .02-.787 inches. ER40 range is .094-1.024 inches. The answer depends on what range you need.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 09 Nov 2012 09:21 PM 
The ER32 series has a capacity of .02-.787 inches. ER40 range is .094-1.024 inches. The answer depends on what range you need. 

I was thinking about that and most stuff I will do will be small. I found that the ER-40s go down to 1/8" whereas the ER-32s go down to 1/16". If someone wanted to CNC "scribe" mortar lines for bricks and rocks into a piece of wonderboard, etc., 1/16" would be much better. It would appear that the ER-16s can actually go down to 1/32" (but only up to 3/8") and that would be about perfect for mortar lines. 
I guess that if I needed to do something large (or maybe 1/32"), I could always just buy single R-8 collets of those sizes and for milling really large areas, a flycutter would fit an R-8 collet.

Is there a "common" size collet (e.g., 1") that is typically used for larger bits (ooops, _tools_) with a stepped shank that I should be aware of?

Also, is there a preference for a swivel/revolving table over a rotating table or swivel/angle vice?

If you were starting out with the intent on the railroad hobby projects and auto part fabrication, which ancillary pieces (e.g., Kurt vice, V-blocks, 1-2-3 blocks, calipers, dial indicators), do you find indespensible and which are unnecessary fluff.

Thanks


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

R-8 is probably the most widely used in a mill. It's the Bridgeport design. If you really get into collets, lathes use 5-C. Rotary tables are almost always Morse Taper.

My el crappo mill is Morse Tape #3. The Chinese 9 x 20 lathe is MT3 too. The Atlas 6" is MT2. Guess what I use.

Kurt vice is the very best. The clamp tight and dead parallel. I use dial indicators a lot. I made a universal holding set for them to work as DRO on the mill and lathes. They are a life saver. Calipers -- I need to start using the digital kind. My eyes went bad years ago and the vernier kind are in the drawer. The dial kind work well.

I rarely buy complete kits. Drill bit sets are about it. The rest I get as I need it. I get stuff from Travers Tool and Victor Machinery Exchange. Sometimes from Little Machine Shop.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Until I looked on the web I didn't know what a ER collet was. Does it use a draw bar like an R8? I have a Myford lathe and it uses something that looks like a TG collet, it's fits an MT-2 bore with a closing ring. I'm with Bob, only buy them when you need them unless you see a good deal or you see them and they are hard to get normally. I am looking for a 1/4" Myford collet.


----------

